# Networking certification



## SkylineG (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello,

My husband was planning on getting a certification through cisco. He wants to do networking. I read that he needed to get a ccna but also was seeing people getting more than 1 certification. Are there any other certifications he needs as a networker? I seen something about ccnp but I didnt google much on that certification yet. Where do you normally take the test at? also, how long after completing and passing the test do you receive your certification?


----------



## SkylineG (Mar 26, 2017)

a video showed up under my post but I never posted it. Im not sure if the website does this itself or not


----------



## slburkhalter (Mar 30, 2017)

CCNA is a good start. CCNP is the second level of CCNA. Another cert to get is just the basic cert but it might be a good idea as a just in case. CompTIA Net+. 

Also, keep in mind there are different area aspects of CCNA. I myself am studing for CCNA: Routing and switching. That's usually the basic of CCNA.

i hope this information helps you and your husband.


----------



## slburkhalter (Mar 30, 2017)

Also, this link might help with other networking certs.

Best Computer Networking Certifications for 2017 - Tom's IT Pro


----------



## 31B2IT (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm currently looking to certify in several categories. Something I found while at a trade school for IT is that the CompTIA Net+ cert is nationally has a high failure rate. This is because of a want by comptia to increase the prestige of their Net+ cert. From what I've gathered the CompTIA Net+ cert has a national failure rate around 70% now. They have incorporated programming language and Cisco required questions within the exam.


----------



## craynood (May 14, 2017)

He needs to learn two certificates: *CCNA v6* (Cisco) and *MCSA 2012* (Microsoft).It is very useful.  :thumb:


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

31B2IT said:


> I'm currently looking to certify in several categories. Something I found while at a trade school for IT is that the CompTIA Net+ cert is nationally has a high failure rate. This is because of a want by comptia to increase the prestige of their Net+ cert. From what I've gathered the CompTIA Net+ cert has a national failure rate around 70% now. They have incorporated programming language and Cisco required questions within the exam.


Just my two cents about Network+, I recently took and passed the exam. I thought it was definitely not an easy exam by any means but also don't think it was the most difficult. I feel that if the person looking to take the exam actually studies well for it and understands the information, and can actually perform a task relating to the topics, not just memorize terms and definitions, the person should have no problem passing the exam. 

I've also read about the failure rate being high for the Net+. Not exactly sure why that maybe but IMO, I think its because the previous version of the exam, N10-005, was not as difficult and didn't include performance based questions (simulations), where as the new/current exam, N10-006, has performance based questions which have a high impact on passing score. Not just multiple choice questions anymore.

I also read that the Net+ is now considered to be on par with other higher level exams such as the Cisco CCNA. I have not taken that exam so I cannot say whether this is true or not.

@SkylineG, check out this link. I think it'll be very helpful to your husband to look it over. https://certification.comptia.org/docs/default-source/downloadablefiles/it-certification-roadmap.pdf


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What an IT professional requires depends entirely on his resume. 

Does he have post-secondary relevant education? If yes - undergrad only, or graduate too? 
I'd say that the average IT job requires a Computer Science degree and CCNA; if only high school or a community college diploma, then I'd recommend CCNA and CCNP/CCDP, and only after that considering going to a Continuing Education program. 

Working toward either A+ or CCNA is not extremely difficult; you can study specifically for CCENT, which is the entry-level certification that directly prepares you for CCNA. The official Cicso Cert Guide will prep you for both. 
As for A+, I used the A+ All-in-One For Dummies book which prepped me for the A+ Practical and A+ Essentials (that's the exam to mostly prove to yourself if you're ready for the A+ certification.) 

I would absolutely recommend starting with A+ in a general sense - it covers some basic networking, is probably the most widely accepted (great if he can't get into networking), and is great to refresh knowledge he may have forgotten. 

You don't require more than one certification, but it does help. Again, it also depends on what else one can bring to the table.


----------

